# New York City, Queens, Brooklyn Bronx, Manhattan Area



## theCARS1979 (Apr 26, 2010)

Does anyone know of any groups in The New York City area? Any within Queens, Brooklyn , Manhattan or the Bronx?
Steve


----------



## movingforward80 (May 6, 2010)

Try meetup.com - 
*New York City Shyness and Social Anxiety Meet-Up Group*

I live in NJ and might check it out one day.


----------



## theCARS1979 (Apr 26, 2010)

*thx*

thanks, I had went to sign up


----------



## Hollyjd (Jun 9, 2010)

I signed up too..but it's a bit daunting...a bunch of people I don't know , riding the subway (which I hate) and going into the city (ugh). 
That's a triple whammy right there.


----------



## marc72 (May 1, 2010)

*intake*



Hollyjd said:


> I signed up too..but it's a bit daunting...a bunch of people I don't know , riding the subway (which I hate) and going into the city (ugh).
> That's a triple whammy right there.


check with your local hospitals psychiatry dept like mt.sinai they have one on one counseling and eventually when they get to understand your situation, after a while you can be referred to a group .


----------



## TheLostOne86 (Apr 27, 2010)

I am tyring to meet people who feel what i feel and understand and maybe share expiriences or what not feel feee toget at me 24 /male ny


----------



## TheLostOne86 (Apr 27, 2010)

Soudview and throgs neck have help and aplace in the bronx called promesa depending on what is that you need help with get back at me if need more info


----------



## jxlot777 (Jul 2, 2010)

*SA sufferers, drink up !*

Hello,

I have checked out the meetup.com nyc group and may try it out but would still be interested in a smaller group for support. Im 32 (though act like im in my mid twenties, love to drink and party-only way i feel comfortable, not sure if that makes sense to anyone..xanax and alchy takes away the SA for a brief time anyeway) and am on Long Island though willing to go into the city. If anyone knows of any groups or anyone is interested in forming a group would appreciate it if you could let me know. SA just sucks big time and I hate trying to explain it to people, would be cool to know others who have it, live with it and can still have a good time or at least want to try and have a good time...baby steps.

JT


----------



## theCARS1979 (Apr 26, 2010)

At 230 PM Sunday August 9th there will be a meetup In manhattan for a social gather, please sign up at New York City Shyness and Social Anxiety to join. If you come you can practice socializing with other folks. I hope to see you there
Steve


----------



## ScorpioGirl (Jul 17, 2010)

Yes. Programs I have participated in before: Payne Whitney CDTP, FEGS, program at Mt. Sinai (forgot what it was called). Payne Whitney was the "best" of all them.


----------



## SandraD (Aug 6, 2010)

*Anxiety Support Group in New York City*

Dear Steve,
I am offering an Anxiety Support Group and the location is 315 West 98th Street. The Group meets on Wednesday evenings from 7:00pm to 9:00pm. I am a Relationship Coach and a Certified Trauma and Anxiety Practitioner and a former Licensed Marriage and Family Therapist.
Please email me at: [email protected] or call me at 631 228 4361 to talk with me about my support group. You can give me your number and I will call you too.
With love and blessings,
Sandra Dawson, MA
Love and Relationship Coach


----------



## Marietta (Nov 19, 2010)

Hi, I was wondering if you could tell me what "Payne Whitney CDTP" was? Thanks.


----------



## efm88 (Feb 18, 2010)

has anybody tried any of these meetup groups? I feel like everyone would be too scared to show up, haha


----------



## nycdude (Mar 20, 2010)

i would love too but i am afraid of being judged, what will they think? are there any 20 year olds there or younger, plus since i do not have any friends i am also afraid of being laughed at or something.


----------



## qcpc (Sep 27, 2013)

*Free Social Anxiety Support & Treatment Program for Queens Residents*

If you live with social anxiety disorder, and if you are a resident of Queens, the Queens College Psychological Center is currently offering, as part of their community service mission, a free Social Anxiety Support & Treatment Program (SASTP). SASTP is based on extensive research, and provides a safe, comfortable, respectful and accepting environment in which to learn about the impact of social anxiety disorder through the life cycle, learn specific skills targeted to helping develop healthy relationships and connectedness, and break through social anxiety's interference with achieving goals and potential, as well as to enhance self-esteem, acceptance and well-being. The program consists of structured individual sessions and then when ready a group experience is added.

Queens College Psychological Center is located on the Queens College Campus at 65-30 Kissena Blvd, Flushing, Queens. For more information regarding the SASTP please email your contact information (phone number where you may be reached, best time to call you, and if it is okay to leave a message) to: [email protected]

Visit us at http:www.qc.cuny.edu/QCPC

ABOUT QUEENS COLLEGE PSYCHOLOGICAL CENTER (QCPC). QCPC has been helping community members struggling with anxiety, depression and the stresses of daily life since 2010. The clinic welcomes those in need of compassionate and affordable mental health treatment. QCPC provides psychotherapy (individual, group, family and couples) and counseling services for patients presenting with a wide range of symptoms and problems including: anxiety (social phobia, panic, PTSD, GAD), depression, interpersonal/relational problems, grief and bereavement, coping with medical illness and disability, acculturation stress, parenting issues etc. For children, treatment is available for a wide range of internalizing and externalizing disorders and behaviors (separation anxiety, school refusal, social anxiety, fears, phobias, social skills deficits, depression, moodiness, ADHD, impulsivity, tantrums, aggression, defiance/disobedience, etc.).

QCPC is operated by the Department of Psychology and the Ph.D. Program in Clinical Psychology. Treatment is provided by doctoral candidates in the Clinical Psychology: Neuropsychology Doctoral Program under the close supervision of experienced, licensed psychologists on the Queens College faculty. QCPC's mission is to bring treatment programs based on extensive research to benefit the community directly (as well as serve as a safety net clinic helping those who are under-insured, unemployed, or undocumented.) All services are confidential. To find out more about the QCPC's services or to schedule an appointment, please call 718-570-0500 or visit http://qcpages.qc.edu/psychology/QCPC/.


----------

